# What does it FEEL like??



## brownhairedmom

What does it FEEL like exactly, carrying twins? I'm in twin-limbo until the hospital calls with my scan. I feel like I've got something shoved up under my left ribs, and something else down further, more to my side on my right side. Two babies, or not? What did it feel like for you? Did you feel them in distinctly different places? I'm not sure if its the baby just bouncing around and stretched out, or two? 


Oh, the suspense!!


----------



## Helen

I don't think I could tell at 13 weeks. 

I felt them kicking fairly early on - about 16 weeks, I think. When they really got kicking I could tell one from the other most times - different types of kicks different places and I could tell which one was moving. 

When they got bigger still I could definitely tell there was two in there, the worst was when they had their heads on top of each other i.e. two heads deep under my rib cage. :shock:

When will you know if you are carrying twins?


----------



## brownhairedmom

Helen said:


> I don't think I could tell at 13 weeks.
> 
> I felt them kicking fairly early on - about 16 weeks, I think. When they really got kicking I could tell one from the other most times - different types of kicks different places and I could tell which one was moving.
> 
> When they got bigger still I could definitely tell there was two in there, the worst was when they had their heads on top of each other i.e. two heads deep under my rib cage. :shock:
> 
> When will you know if you are carrying twins?

mmmm I forgot to explain. I'm not 13 weeks, I'm measuring at 24 weeks. So I'm either 24 weeks with one or 20 weeks with two, because we found two heart beats but my heart rate was 157 in the office so he didn't time them to distinguish if it was two babies or mine and the babies cause he didn't want to make a mistake :) He could hear it with the stethoscope so I have to be over 20 weeks. I'm still awaiting an ultrasound but the hospital is slow. Should know in the next week. Haven't changed my ticker yet due to not having a new due date yet!


----------



## seosage

I felt that the bump was odd from early on - before my nuchal scan at 12 weeks. It was lopsided. By 13.5 weeks when I went for the GP visit it seemed very obvious to me that there were two as one side would be high and the other side low and it would move around. I don't know though - I also put it all down to active imagination before I had my nuchal scan ;). I was also (still am) experiencing more extreme pg ailments - gums are bleeding copiously, puking all the time, and a bunch of other (even less pleasant)things. The bump is much bigger that it was with my DD too. 

Look forward to finding out your results :)


----------



## Helen

Wow! Can't believe you've got that far along without a scan. :shock: Are things different over there to here? (Or did I miss something else? :blush:)


----------



## brownhairedmom

Helen said:


> Wow! Can't believe you've got that far along without a scan. :shock: Are things different over there to here? (Or did I miss something else? :blush:)

We don't get scans until 18 weeks here. I went to the doctor thinking I was 13 weeks, but I was measuring at 24 weeks. There is a thread about it over in Second Tri


----------



## ryder

With 2 babies you will get alot bigger alot quicker. 

Ive never had twins so I couldnt comment on what it feels like.


----------



## jenjens123

i found that my sympotoms were more extreme i showed very early with my bum and i gained alot of weight im now expecting twins but i ahd another scan today and the doctors are unsure whether they heard 3 hearts beats i am getting very large and i am only 4 months old and 15


----------

